# Tour De Reef (or how to do 300km in a day)



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So yesterday, not for lack of anything to do, John and I did a little coral and fish shopping. It was supposed to be a quick stop and get back to work, but.........

Started in Burlington at Coral Reef Shop at 11 AM. Mark was dealing with customs agent in the store because of a typo in the order he picked up the night before and looked very stressed. Scored a huge acro colony right after the customs guy gave him the thumbs up, plus a melanarus wrasse. Plus a Ganga monti (or something that sounded like that). Great prices, wished I had picked up the chalice frag that was bright orange.

Headed to Dixie and Dundas with the intent of stopping at a few places, but ended up standing outside of R2O until 2 (even though someone had promised they would be open at 1!!!!!!). Met up with a few other people we know from the forum also waiting. Poutin and chicken fingers while sitting on the car hood, chatted with Fury165 and compared notes about tanks. With all the chaos in the store when it opened, and fish were flying out the door. Had a quick look at Red's greenei trigger still at the store, saw some excellent fish, including a tinkerii butterfly for Fury, a scarface blenny, golden Rhomboidalis wrasse, mystery wrasse and some blue throat triggers. Met reefer Coralfish and chatted about the forum and corals. Picked up a wrasse, some chalice frags and a couple of gonioporas.

Up to Canada Corals, picked up food and an anemone. Missed the pink blastos (rats)! Always great eye candy and too much stuff! We were not the only ones doing the tour de reef either, as another reefer that had been at R2O also showed up at CC. 

Then over to Seb and Franks place to do a trade. Ended up trading one of the chalice frags I had picked up at R2O for a Japanese leather. Also got some zoas, plus a green branching slimer. Always fun negotiating with someone who likes to negotiate and they had some nice corals so it has hard to decide.

Home at 8 PM, 300 Kms later and still had to deal with dipping, acclimation, dinner, and all the other stuff.

But was a good day! Missed a few places that we would have liked to stop along the way, however they will be on the Tour De Reef day 2.

Next time will take pictures too, so the post is more interesting to read........


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I love that tour and try and do one similar every month. I just don't get to "acquire" that many things...sounds like a great day and a Friday to boot!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I love "Reefer's" Roadtrips. I'm glad you all had a good time and enjoyed the eye-candy. It's inspired me to co-ordinate another one down the road. Haven't done that in a very long time.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Before I get in trouble with the other half, I'm thinking that I should probably plan a better route next time. Maybe keep the km's to something like 150 instead of 300.
Ideally, what we need is a map of all the coral and fish places in the GTA. Then we could have a weekend, like they do for those art crawls, or Nuit Blanche or Supperlicious or things like that, where everyone has specials, or open houses.......

Nah, that sounds like work.

I think my next one will be the east end. Including Frag Cave, cause I haven't been to Alex's in a while. Now how to talk John into doing this........


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have often thought about making a personal map of the shops that I frequent. I am sure that I could put one together with input from others and share on the forum...BUT...before I get voluntold, it would take me awhile to throw one together


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is one I did on Google maps for the Brick and mortar sites currently operating in the GTA and surrounding areas. I have left out some favourite places like Fragcave and FragBox as they are by "appointment only"

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

A little OCD? (Ocean compulsive disorder aka: I need something new in the tank on a weekly basis fix)

Great map! I'm keeping a copy.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Crayon said:


> A little OCD? (Ocean compulsive disorder aka: I need something new in the tank on a weekly basis fix)
> 
> Great map! I'm keeping a copy.


I have just reviewed this. I am keeping it as well...and I am OCD, just don't have the space as of yet


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, it is a live dynamic map on googlemaps just bookmark it. I can add to it as required and the updates will show up for you next time you load the map.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Frag Cave and other appointment only places should be there, too. If we're looking for a fix, we just need to plan ahead.
Your choice Roger, I'm just happy to have a map!

Tour de Reef day 2 coming soon!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The map is open for public viewing, so I didn't want someone who isn't familiar with places like FB or FC to show up in the middle of the day with no one around. But, I'll see what Alex and March say and take it from there.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Good point!
I see you got your tinkeri on! Did it come home yet?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Good point!
> I see you got your tinkeri on! Did it come home yet?


Yes, the Tinkeri and Scarface Blenny are home and in quarantine for the next 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

This is funny, Wiseguyaquatics and I are talking about doing the exact same thing. Sounds like a cool day, my wallet will be a lot lighter...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, the release of hard earned dollars from your bank account are an unfortunate side effect of the Tour.

But, we all new we weren't getting into this hobby to keep the money we earned, didn't we????


----------

